# Our Dod Reggie



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi 

This is our dog Reggie


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

jobrian said:


> Hi
> 
> This is our dog Reggie


VERY CUTE!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a verry sweet looking dog


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe likes a snooze .....very sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes he does look rather relaxed lol.
Very cute looking to say the least


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello and thank you all for the lovely comments you have made about our Reggie 

Will add more photos later when got more time


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aahhh so sweet


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Reggie mate - having a nice nap - I could just join him right now too LOL


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello to you all 

Here is another photo of our Reggie


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

so cute and looks so sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Omg omg omg look at that faceeeeeee, sooo cuteeee


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww he's lovely . What a sweet little face


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all 

I have past on all your lovely comments to Reggie...... he now has such a big head!!!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh he is a sweety reminds me of my old dog ralf


----------



## erin (Dec 18, 2007)

awww hes such a cutie,he has such a sweet little face


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

What do you think of my new t shirt?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cool hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he really is a cutey,


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

He looks really cuddly! yummm.....


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh - NOOOO...........Its far tooo sweet........XXXXXX! Cuddles and kisses to Reggie!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

jobrian said:


> Hello to you all
> 
> Here is another photo of our Reggie


AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.,.......................


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Reggie says thanks for all the compliments 

We are looking into getting Reggie a friend


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Reggie at Christms


----------

